# Another Covid Casualty?...the stock market??



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2021)

It looks like this latest spike in the Corona Virus has finally gotten the Stock Markets attention.  The markets have been rising nicely for the past year, but that may be about to end...the markets took quite a hit today, and the CBOE VIX jumped several points.  I've been surprised that with all these shutdowns and high unemployment numbers, etc., the markets haven't crashed sooner.  It will be interesting to see if this is just a short downturn, or if it continues for some time due to all the looming potential problems associated with the rising CV numbers.


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It looks like this latest spike in the Corona Virus has finally gotten the Stock Markets attention.  The markets have been rising nicely for the past year, but that may be about to end...the markets took quite a hit today, and the CBOE VIX jumped several points.  I've been surprised that with all these shutdowns and high unemployment numbers, etc., the markets haven't crashed sooner.  It will be interesting to see if this is just a short downturn, or if it continues for some time due to all the looming potential problems associated with the rising CV numbers.



I wonder why it took that long to see what the Corona Virus is and has done to the world economy. I look for the market to notinue to go down.


----------



## rgp (Jul 19, 2021)

I hold only two companies at this time. Both are OK at this point, but I admit to keeping a closer than normal eye on things.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It looks like this latest spike in the Corona Virus has finally gotten the Stock Markets attention.  The markets have been rising nicely for the past year, but that may be about to end...the markets took quite a hit today, and the CBOE VIX jumped several points.  I've been surprised that with all these shutdowns and high unemployment numbers, etc., the markets haven't crashed sooner.  It will be interesting to see if this is just a short downturn, or if it continues for some time due to all the looming potential problems associated with the rising CV numbers.


Given there are essentially two economies - Wall Street and Main Street, I am hoping Main Street can remain reasonably calm and not go apesh*t over what was bound to happen.


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 19, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Given there are essentially two economies - Wall Street and Main Street, I am hoping Main Street can remain reasonably calm and not go apesh*t over what was bound to happen.


Main street is in trouble.  Many stores have closed and others are cutting hours because their lack of getting workers.  Many empty buildings.  No end in site.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 19, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> Main street is in trouble.  Many stores have closed and others are cutting hours because their lack of getting workers.  Many empty buildings.  No end in site.


Is that universally true or just in the big cities with crime problems or lockdowns?  Things look good in my neighborhood but that's only a few pictures in a bigger movie.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 20, 2021)

Now Don...you know the market behaves like a see-saw from time to time. I guess you see that the market is rebounding today.  I read on Yahoo financial news this morning that another crash fueled partly by the rise in COVID cases and earnings reports is likely coming. I used the crash last year as a buying opportunity and I'm glad I did. One fund is up by $4 a share, the other by $22 a share. I'll do the same when another crash comes.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 20, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Now Don...you know the market behaves like a see-saw from time to time.


Yup, the markets are a constant "roller coaster".  I notice that they are up today, just about the same as what they lost yesterday.  I quit trying to "time" the markets, years ago.  I have a fair amount of good dividend paying stocks, and my mutual funds continue to show a nice rise, and that is good enough for me.  

So long as this virus doesn't screw up the economy enough to cause a major downturn, like 2007/2008, I'm happy where I am.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 20, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Is that universally true or just in the big cities with crime problems or lockdowns?  Things look good in my neighborhood but that's only a few pictures in a bigger movie.


I think it is universally true.  I live in a small town in the middle of the US and it's the same thing here.  No one wants to work in the present environment and we are starting to see lots of empty storefronts.    A casualty of buying everything online.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 20, 2021)

Uptosnuff said:


> I think it is universally true.  I live in a small town in the middle of the US and it's the same thing here.  No one wants to work in the present environment and we are starting to see lots of empty storefronts.    A casualty of buying everything online.


You know, if powers at be (both sides, BTW) were actually trying  to put small businesses out of business, they couldn't have done much better job.


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 20, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Is that universally true or just in the big cities with crime problems or lockdowns?  Things look good in my neighborhood but that's only a few pictures in a bigger movie.


I see it in big cities and more so in smaler cities and towns. 

With the new government program that gives a family with children $250 a month child ages 7-17 and $300 a month for each child ages under 7 why would a women go back to work, part time or full time and pay for child care if her husband is working?

My point is I look for employers to continue to have trouble finding workers.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 20, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> I see it in big cities and more so in smaler cities and towns.
> 
> With the new government program that gives a family with children $250 a month child ages 7-17 and $300 a month for each child ages under 7 why would a women go back to work, part time or full time and pay for child care if her husband is working?


I just did some checking on my travels today and it is true that many, if not most, businesses I encountered are having a lot trouble getting help.  As a result, they're either not able to open or only open a few days a week.   Aside from the fact that policies have been driving farmers out of business for some time now, I learned they've been especially hit hard.  Guess who's out there now buying up farmland.


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 20, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I just did some checking on my travels today and it is true that many, if not most, businesses I encountered are having a lot trouble getting help.  As a result, they're either not able to open or only open a few days a week.   Aside from the fact that policies have been driving farmers out of business for some time now, I learned they've been especially hit hard.  Guess who's out there now buying up farmland.


" Guess who's out there now buying up farmland."

Big corporate farm?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 20, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> " Guess who's out there now buying up farmland."
> 
> Big corporate farm?


China!  Don't know the extent or volume but there's real concern in some circles.  You get their bug and they get your farmland. </sarc>


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 21, 2021)

Horse feathers!! I laughed when I saw the market soar right back after Monday's drop and everyone said the drop is because of the virus.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 21, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> China!  Don't know the extent or volume but there's real concern in some circles.  You get their bug and they get your farmland. </sarc>



Yeah....Smithfield foods...one of the nations biggest pork producers was in the news a few days ago....Owned by China.  We spend our money on Chinese products, and they take some of their profits and buy US companies.  That does not bode well for our nations manufacturing.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 21, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Horse feathers!! I laughed when I saw the market soar right back after Monday's drop and everyone said the drop is because of the virus.



The Uncertainty over this latest spike of the CV is certainly a contributor to stock market volatility.  If this virus continues to spread, there will be more lockdowns, etc., and the markets will be bouncing like a huge Yo-Yo.  The next few months will show a lot of investor uncertainty, IMO.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The Uncertainty over this latest spike of the CV is certainly a contributor to stock market volatility.  If this virus continues to spread, there will be more lockdowns, etc., and the markets will be bouncing like a huge Yo-Yo.  The next few months will show a lot of investor uncertainty, IMO.


The warning flags for a whole lot of bad stuff are up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 22, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> China!  Don't know the extent or volume but there's real concern in some circles.  You get their bug and they get your farmland. </sarc>


Bill Gates is up there..(before the divorce!)
Bill Gates is America's biggest owner of private farmland, and his 242,000 acres could be split in his divorce​
The Microsoft cofounder and philanthropist Bill Gates owns 242,000 acres of farmland in the US, making him the largest private-farmland owner, an analysis by The Land Report found.

Gates, whose net worth of nearly $121 billion makes him the world’s fourth-richest person, and his wife, Melinda Gates, hold an extensive farmland portfolio stretching over 18 states, according to The Land Report.

The Gates family’s biggest holdings are in Louisiana (69,071 acres), Arkansas (47,927 acres), and Nebraska (20,588 acres), the report said.

Their farmland is held both directly and through Cascade Investment, a firm controlled by Gates to manage his investments, according to The Land Report.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 22, 2021)

I have to wonder how much looming inflation fears and a 28.5 trillion dollar US national debt factor into this.  Our government reminds me of an irresponsible teen run amok with an open-ended credit card.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 22, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The Uncertainty over this latest spike of the CV is certainly a contributor to stock market volatility.  If this virus continues to spread, there will be more lockdowns, etc., and the markets will be bouncing like a huge Yo-Yo.  The next few months will show a lot of investor uncertainty, IMO.


Thats how the big boys make their money...buying low and selling high...lol.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The Uncertainty over this latest spike of the CV is certainly a contributor to stock market volatility.  If this virus continues to spread, there will be more lockdowns, etc., and the markets will be bouncing like a huge Yo-Yo.  The next few months will show a lot of investor uncertainty, IMO.


I would say like I heard said yesterday on CNBC in response to another lockdown 'we are going to have to learn to live with this virus like we do all other viruses." I tend to agree now that the vaccines have worked taking the hysteria out of the picture. It is sad so many have refused to get the vaccine. The Texas Medical Center  new cases are up 90% in one week and almost no one is showing for testing. One doctor said they will soon have to throw out thousands of vaccines due to expiration dates.


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 22, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Bill Gates is up there..(before the divorce!)
> Bill Gates is America's biggest owner of private farmland, and his 242,000 acres could be split in his divorce​
> The Microsoft cofounder and philanthropist Bill Gates owns 242,000 acres of farmland in the US, making him the largest private-farmland owner, an analysis by The Land Report found.
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CNN founder Ted Turner owns *2 million acres* of land largely in New Mexico, South Dakota, Nebraska and Georgia.Feb 23, 2021


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 22, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> CNN founder Ted Turner owns *2 million acres* of land largely in New Mexico, South Dakota, Nebraska and Georgia.Feb 23, 2021


I read somewhere that Turner raises bison on some of this land for his Ted's Montana Grill restaurants.  Went to one  a while back and will likely never go back (over-priced mediocrity).  The restaurant chain is owned by Turner and Longhorn Steakhouse founder George McKerrow.  Didn't care for Longhorn Steak house either.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 22, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Bill Gates is up there..(before the divorce!)
> Bill Gates is America's biggest owner of private farmland, and his 242,000 acres could be split in his divorce​
> The Microsoft cofounder and philanthropist Bill Gates owns 242,000 acres of farmland in the US, making him the largest private-farmland owner, an analysis by The Land Report found.
> 
> ...


Private Farmland..


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 22, 2021)

I was in the local big city yesterday and noticed that all the white people are still driving around and shopping and the immigrants from overseas are working.  There is something very wrong with this country.  The amount of ATVs, pontoon boats, regular boats and other "toys for boys" sold in the last year is totally unbelievable.  I'm not surprised that people are refusing to work.  The government is handling out free money like there is no tomorrow.  I guess that the present population have never heard of the word, "INTEREST."  They really believe that the free money is free; sort of like the clicking toy in Corn Flake boxes when I was a little kid.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 22, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> With the new government program that gives a family with children $250 a month child ages 7-17 and $300 a month for each child ages under 7 why would a women go back to work, part time or full time and pay for child care if her husband is working?


From my personal experience and perspective, getting a monthly amount of money and even a big tax credit doesn't affect the decision whether or not to work.  I used to get a monthly amount when doing foster care, and when I adopted I was happily surprised to get a $10,000 tax credit, but I still had mortgage payment, car payment, daycare was $1000 a month!, all the expenses of living and kid expenses, trust me it never entered my mind to quit work and try to live on $300 a month!

I felt a twinge of guilt about getting a $10k tax credit, but the social worker assured me the government was getting a tremendous bargain because that way they saved all the money they would have spent raising the child.


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 22, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> From my personal experience and perspective, getting a monthly amount of money and even a big tax credit doesn't affect the decision whether or not to work.  I used to get a monthly amount when doing foster care, and when I adopted I was happily surprised to get a $10,000 tax credit, but I still had mortgage payment, car payment, daycare was $1000 a month!, all the expenses of living and kid expenses, trust me it never entered my mind to quit work and try to live on $300 a month!
> 
> I felt a twinge of guilt about getting a $10k tax credit, but the social worker assured me the government was getting a tremendous bargain because that way they saved all the money they would have spent raising the child.



Live on $300 a month?

Having been in retail all my life I see many women like part time work to supplement what their husband makes.   Many times they do that to save money for a trip, buy in items hor their home and in many cases to put money aside for their childrens college.  

FYI Its 250 a month for each child age 7 - 17 and $350? for children under 7.  With two children do the math.  And they do not have to pay for babby sitting.

Tell me why they would go back to work?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> FYI Its 250 a month for each child age 7 - 17 and $350? for children under 7.  With two children do the math.  And they do not have to pay for babby sitting.
> Tell me why they would go back to work?



Our weather has turned quite hot, and I'm caught up on my chores, so today, we decided to go shopping.  There is a big "outlet mall" about an hour away, and we stopped there for a few minutes.  Over half the stores are empty and shut down, and there are Help Wanted signs posted all over the area...there wasn't anything open that sold stuff we can use.  Then we went to several stores that are still open....Kohl's, Bed Bath and Beyond, Lowe's, Home Depot, Marshalls, etc.,etc.  Every one of them have help wanted signs, and the number of people working in these stores is minimal, at best.   

I suppose that if a person can make as much, or more, from the government, as they would working, there is no incentive to go to work.  However, all these "handouts" are going to come with a price, eventually.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 23, 2021)

Meh , so far just noise ….markets back up


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 26, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> From my personal experience and perspective, getting a monthly amount of money and even a big tax credit doesn't affect the decision whether or not to work.  I used to get a monthly amount when doing foster care, and when I adopted I was happily surprised to get a $10,000 tax credit, but I still had mortgage payment, car payment, daycare was $1000 a month!, all the expenses of living and kid expenses, trust me it never entered my mind to quit work and try to live on $300 a month!
> 
> I felt a twinge of guilt about getting a $10k tax credit, but the social worker assured me the government was getting a tremendous bargain because that way they saved all the money they would have spent raising the child.


I agree with your perspective about getting money handed out each month. Pilot programs for guaranteed income or universal basic income (UBI) are happening in several cities across the U.S. giving people who were randomly chosen with incomes below a certain amount, $500 a month for one to two years. Much of the money is donated by private entities. This USA article mentions some of it's benefits and that people still want to work. Article continues past many ads or blank spaces where ads should be:  @Packerjohn @Don M. 
https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...ed-more-cities-test-monthly-check/6890858002/


----------

